# Why Google maps is showing Indian states as a part of other countries?



## imwhatim (May 30, 2011)

Hey what is going on?? Google maps India is showing Arunachal Pradesh and Jammu and Kashmir as India's part but Google Maps international is showing these states as a DISPUTED AREA!! Google maps China is showing Arunachal Pradesh as CHINA'S TERRITORY. 

In Yahoo Maps P.O.K. is shown as Pakistan's part! 

Why Indian Media is not doing any thing??

Read complete article here : Why Google maps is showing Indian states as a part of other countries? | Tech In News

Link - Why Google maps is showing Indian states as a part of other countries? | Tech In News

Please comment your views


----------



## gagan007 (May 30, 2011)

yes, saw it myself some months ago. In maps.google.pk they show something else, while in maps.google.cn they show something else!


----------



## saz (May 30, 2011)

The actual situation is that there is quite a good amount of area in Arunachal Pradesh which China has already occupied and they keep on doing that, but Indian Govt....just keep general public in dark. They are more concerned about making money and internal dirty politics rather than defending Indian territory


----------



## imwhatim (May 30, 2011)

Yes that is true. But what about Indian Media. I think that is also busy playing rat and cat with Indian Govt.


----------



## Sarath (Jun 8, 2011)

This is a sad development. They are just trying to appease the respective countries they are in. 

I want War.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jun 8, 2011)

Well in effect we don't have control over PoK and Aksai Chin, while Siachin glacier is an undefined territory. Sadly these maps will show them disputed. What bothers me though when they try to include the areas under the administration like J & K minus PoK, and Arunachal Pradesh as a disputed region, which it's not.

To be fair google are not alone at the fault here, even Wikipedia lists it like that but at least it's in a more precise manner, i.e. dark green is administered region and light green is claimed but not administered. For instance they show only PoK as light green in India's viewpoint, and show our Kashmir as light green as Pakistan's viewpoint. They also show the territory ceded by Pak to China as dotted as it was not recognised by India.

And also in local version, as pointed out they show the map in our claim plus the Chinese version doesn't show Kashmir as either Pak's or ours. Note the dotted lines.




Sarath said:


> I want War.


lol..


----------



## sygeek (Jun 9, 2011)

Google's quite clever. Each of the disputed regions is shown as a part of each country depending upon the nation's local domain. 

But I don't think it J&K and AN should be a part of the disputed regions. They are a part of India, not a disputed region. Even the common .com domain shows it as a part of Pakistan.

Not fair Google, not fair.


----------

